
Adding features doesn't move the needle - jbarches
https://snaphabit.app/blog/your-feature-wont-move-the-needle/
======
ZinniaZirconium
So true. Adding features just makes more work for you. It doesn't mean more
users or more active users. See I think when users request features the
subtext is they're actually giving you an excuse for why they don't use your
product more or don't use it at all. Features won't change lack of interest.
And yet new features are so much fun to add when you enjoy your work. Just
don't expect users to care. And don't expect to get paid.

